# What was that sound?



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not Davey Crockett so someone help me out. This morning I was set up in the trees on the edge of a field, near a corner of the field. Out came a whitetail deer. About 20 yds away. It looked around and probably smelled me. Then it bolted into the woods, away from me. Then, shortly, I heard a sound that was a combination of a hiss/spit/grunt. About three times. A little while later I heard the sound 3 or 4 times right behind me, very close. Whatever it was never showed itself. What was it?


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Probably another deer busted you and was snorting at you.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Probably another deer busted you and was snorting at you.


My guess as well. When I bow hunted as a youngster I had a tendancy of not being quiet enough, and was subjected to the sound a few times.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Often a deer will snort and stomp at the same time when it has scented you but has not seen you. That may be what you heard.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Most definitely a deer!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks, man.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

definatly a deer. I hear that every morning. Scares the living **** outta me when they are like 20 feet behind me in pitch dark. I walk into the field where i sit, hear crashing and running in the hardwoods bush to the east. atleast 2 deer every morning. Then i will sit down and usually about half an hour when i can just barely see more deer will walk into the field. Smell me right away. Usually i got one deer about 50 yards in front of me stomping and snorting. Then one or two behind me snorting too(deer path is like 5 feet behind where i sit.)

Its fun to snort back at em with my buck roar call. I make loud grunts then couple snorts then a long weeze. They go crazy then run off! hahah


----------

